# around the world trip planning



## ollieholmes (Oct 28, 2005)

For my year out i am planning to go around the world for a year. I am looking for any infomation on air museams like old warden, flying planes of a simmiler age, jets dont interest me or individual aeroplanes in the following countrys:
·	Usa
·	Canada
·	Peru 
·	New Zealand
·	Australia
·	Beijing
·	Moscow
·	Ste Petersburg
·	Spain
·	Denmark
·	Czech Republic
I would prefer to go and visit little known collections rather than huge ones. Even individual Aeroplanes. Any help/suggestions i would greatly apreciate.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

Go to Alaska, it is great. If you are on your way around the world you cannot miss Africa it is amazing (not that there are many planes there but for the experience you cannot beat it).


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Go to Wright-Patterson AFB in America...I kinda wanna go there a lot


----------



## evangilder (Oct 28, 2005)

It also depends on where in the USA you are going. It's a huge country and to see all of the good air museums in the US, you would need at least a year in the USA alone. There is a short list of North American air museums at:
http://www.aerofiles.com/museums.html

Ones that I would highly recommend off the top of my head:

Air Force Museum- Wright Patterson AFB, Fairborn Ohio http://www.wpafb.af.mil/museum/

Planes of Fame- Chino California (There are three air museums in Chino)
http://www.planesoffame.org/index.php
http://www.yanksair.com/

Pima Air Museum- Pima, Arizona http://www.pimaair.org/

Of course, if you get out to Camarillo, let me know when, and I can give you the big tour of our CAF museum. 
http://www.orgsites.com/ca/caf-socal/


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 28, 2005)

The Japanese have a Judy dive bomber at the Yasakuni shrine in Tokyo.


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 28, 2005)

witin 30 miles of niagara falls is a pretty good selection of flying a/c canadian warbird heritage has a flying lanc to which they are adding a flying blenheim(bolingboke) and lysander and a gentlemen nearby has a flying 109e
spit 9 and hurricane and just across border in us the original home of bell and curtiss with a p39 and possibly a p63 and p40
http://www.warplane.com/ http://aerospace.bfn.org/
and within a 2 hour drive theres a halifax being restored a swordfish


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 28, 2005)

Evanglider i may just take up your offer on a tour at your place. I will let you know closer to the time exactlly the date. I am realy looking for the smaller less known collections or even individual aeroplanes.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 28, 2005)

pb is right - been there!

Wright Pat, and the Smithsonian in DC - Excellent when you're in the USA

Get with Eric though - he'll hook you up and will also be able to point out other places in Southern California - You'll need a month to see them all!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 28, 2005)

pbfoot said:


> within a 2 hour drive theres a halifax being restored a swordfish


That's up at Trenton, isn't it? Only static though, but still amazing.


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 28, 2005)

That's up at Trenton, isn't it? Only static though, but still amazing.[/quote]\
yeah they dragged it up from the depths of some norwegian lake or fiord can't see them making it flyable


----------



## evangilder (Oct 29, 2005)

No problem Ollie. As long as I know a bit in advance, I can plan accordingly. If the Jeep is running, I might be able to take you down the airport to see the T-28s that are in abundance near the old alert hangars.


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 30, 2005)

Anything will be greatly apreciated. I will post dates as soon as i know them on here.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 30, 2005)

I recently discovered that the largest collection of aircraft at a museum in California is the Castle Air Force Base museum in Atwater, CA.
http://www.elite.net/castle-air/

Something for me to add to my list of places to check out.


----------



## ollieholmes (Nov 4, 2005)

Thak you all. Once i know more specificaly ewhere i will be in the us i will let you know. I plan to visit this coming summer and do camp america but then go on to visit as many air museams as i can. Espesialy old rhinebeck, due to having a great love of realy old aeroplanes.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2005)

Well if you hit the German go to the Sinsheim Museum. It is a large collection which you did say you are not interested in but it has a very large selection of WW2 aircraft including many Luftwaffe fighters and some of there secret aircraft.


----------



## ollieholmes (Nov 6, 2005)

I can do Europe during half terms etc so i may visit that one sooner than my round the world trip. Is there a websie for it?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2005)

http://www.museum-sinsheim.de/


----------



## ollieholmes (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## v2 (Nov 11, 2005)

Welcome to Poland, Cracow  . We've got Aviation Museum here.

http://www.muz-lotnictwa.krakow.pl/estrona.html


----------



## ollieholmes (Nov 13, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 13, 2005)

Denver - Lowery AFB Museum - F-100, B-52, A-7, F4U etc., etc., etc, - my brother in law went there Friday, he said it's a good visit....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 14, 2005)

My two favorite museums in the United States are the National Air and Space Museum (just went there for the 2nd time in February) and the US Army Aviation Museum at Fort Rucker. The one at Fort Rucker is great if you are a rotor head like myself.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 14, 2005)

If you get to Arizona, you must check out the Pima Air Museum. They have over 250 aircraft!

http://www.pimaair.org/


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 14, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 14, 2005)

I haven't gotten there yet, but all of my warbird buds have highly recomended it


----------



## ollieholmes (Nov 15, 2005)

This is great. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2005)

Anytime that is what this place is for.


----------

